# Hello From Florida



## Mister Michael (Oct 15, 2006)

Alrighty then...well....My names Michael and I live down here in Pensacola Florida...I've always loved insects...and I've decided to start raiseing mantids again...the only problem is trying to find them after all the skeeter spraying they do down here..So I've decide to purchase them online and start from there....my hobbies are...Photography, paintball, fishing, partying, reading and mantid raising....well once i get set up if you need a certain mantis here in Florida i'll be more then willing to look for ya.


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ian (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Michael, welcome to the forum.


----------

